# Songs to poems by Heinrich Heine



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn: Lieder, Songs to poems by Heinrich Heine, Prégardien, Staier
Franz Schubert (Composer), Robert Schumann (Composer), Felix Mendelssohn (Composer), Andreas Staier (Piano), Christoph Prégardien (Tenor)

(13 Dec. 1994)


----------

